# bricklayer jobs



## johnwhelan (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

Would anyone be able to give me some advice on finding a job as a Bricklayer in Alberta? Is it worth using the recruitment agencies who also arrange visas or are there websites or newspapers I should use?

Also, I have been offered a chance of a job in Saskatoon - what is the general opinion of this area?

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi John Im a bricklayer also and looking to go to calgarry. My mate went to Vancouver last summer and I dont really know how he done it but theres 7 of them working in a gang, he,s due back soon so I will be asking him about it. There seems to be plenty of work out there but getting there is a bit of a minefield. How did you get the job offer? I have e mailed a few companies and I get "when you come out get in touch" how can i get out there without a visa? the only thing I can think of is a scouting mission. If you hear anything please let me know I will keep you posted if I hear anything
Paul


----------



## mart1 (Feb 11, 2009)

brrttpaul said:


> Hi John Im a bricklayer also and looking to go to calgarry. My mate went to Vancouver last summer and I dont really know how he done it but theres 7 of them working in a gang, he,s due back soon so I will be asking him about it. There seems to be plenty of work out there but getting there is a bit of a minefield. How did you get the job offer? I have e mailed a few companies and I get "when you come out get in touch" how can i get out there without a visa? the only thing I can think of is a scouting mission. If you hear anything please let me know I will keep you posted if I hear anything
> Paul


Hi chaps looks like we are in the same boat, iam irish i run my own bricklaying company here in ireland for over 10 years now , i am thinking of going to canada to look for work in the next few months is there much happing out the for us brickies at the moment?


----------

